# possible swap



## KenG (18 Apr 2011)

I have a 2008 cannondale F6 in metallic blue, size jumbo and was wondering if anyone would be interested in swapping for a hybrid or touring type bike?
The Cannondale is in excellent condition and has never been used off road, i bought it for commuting to work and it is cleaned and serviced regularly, im looking for a road orientated bike as i have 2 other mountain bikes for off roading if necessary,with the Cannondale being a jumbo i really would need something around 25inch for a touring or 23/24inch for hybrid.
I know this is a bit of a long shot but you never know.

P.S was thinking along the lines of Kona smoke, etc


----------



## sparkyman (29 Apr 2011)

KenG said:


> I have a 2008 cannondale F6 in metallic blue, size jumbo and was wondering if anyone would be interested in swapping for a hybrid or touring type bike?
> The Cannondale is in excellent condition and has never been used off road, i bought it for commuting to work and it is cleaned and serviced regularly, im looking for a road orientated bike as i have 2 other mountain bikes for off roading if necessary,with the Cannondale being a jumbo i really would need something around 25inch for a touring or 23/24inch for hybrid.
> I know this is a bit of a long shot but you never know.
> 
> P.S was thinking along the lines of Kona smoke, etc



I Have a raliegh airlie 200 Blue that i am selling, would consider a swap 
https://www.cyclechat.net/

Sparkyman


----------



## KenG (6 May 2011)

Hi Sparkyman

just seen you're reply, sorry Ive not had chance to come on for a while, thanks for the offer but i have decided to speculate and spend a bit of money converting the Cannondale to commuting duties,i intend to replace the wheels ( as ive had some bother with spokes just lately) and fit a set of rigid forks so i can fit mudguards.
Once again many thanks for the offer.


----------

